# Uh, Hi. I stream!



## Okamio (Nov 2, 2017)

If... you are interested in watching/hearing me game, banter, and/or are bored and want to just do something... You could always view my stream!

So far I've been playing Injustice 2, Hand of the Gods: Smite Tactics, Paladins, Fortnite, and Brawlhalla on ps4
On PC been playing/streaming: Smite, and I try to stream Playerunknowns Battlegrounds... but... shit keeps happening. 
I'm trying to reach out, so, I guess I ought to post it here in case anyone likes watching streams...
www.twitch.tv/bpositiv3


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

Where's  the League content?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 2, 2017)

Okamio said:


> Injustice 2, Hand of the Gods: Smite Tactics, Paladins, Fortnite, and Brawlhalla


Oh cool! I'll go check you out and maybe we can play paladins or Hand of the Gods together sometime!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

I thought you'd be livestreaming. Not Non-livestreaming.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 2, 2017)

^^ when I hear 'streaming', it makes me think someone is going fishing.


----------

